# excitement



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Why would getting excited and going crazy over a football game almost give me a panic attack ?. Maybe it is coming of the efexxor I don't know.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

submerged said:


> Why would getting excited and going crazy over a football game almost give me a panic attack ?. Maybe it is coming of the efexxor I don't know.


In what way do you mean going crazy?
Did your football team lost/won/draw ? 
Were u happy with the result?
Or was the game just 'tensive' ?


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> In what way do you mean going crazy?
> Did your football team lost/won/draw ?
> Were u happy with the result?
> Or was the game just 'tensive' ?


 They won but, it was a very nerve racking game. I felt Joy but it started to go to panic why I don't know.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the same thing... I cant take anything exciting... I feel my bloodpressure and anxiety rise whenever something exciting happends...


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Teresa said:


> I have the same thing... I cant take anything exciting... I feel my bloodpressure and anxiety rise whenever something exciting happends...


That what happened to me .I thought it was just me. Im not alone with this horible anxiety.Stay positive Thank You Alan.......


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

While it is getting better over time, if I get too excited I’ll crash (anxiety and/or depression). It doesn’t affect DP or DR, just emotional balance (positive/negative).


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I get the same thing watching anything that gets me going, unless I am wasted from working out, I dosent seem to bother me as much. Anger has trigered DP to for me


----------

